# What do you think about this suspension setup?



## Levar Washington (Aug 4, 2016)

Right now I'm running lovells Eliminator struts up front with Koni adjustable shocks in the rear. Lovells 20mm drop springs all the way around. I just picked up some king 47 hhd fronts. 46hhd rears for a steal. I wanna try them out. I know I'm going to need spring spacers for the rear. I'm also installing hotchkis front/rear sway bars. What do you guys think about this setup?


----------



## GTO44 (Apr 11, 2016)

I prefer Lovell springs to all the rest. Their ride quality and performance is fantastic for a daily driver. Springs aren't that hard to change so you could always throw the king springs in just to see how you like them compared to to your lovell setup.

For the sways... You'll love them. I installed the Hotchkis adjustable sways a year and a half ago and it's been one of the best upgrades in the suspension. The rear sway makes the most difference. Gets rid of most of the understeer and helps bring the ass end around when cornering. Also really helps high speed stability and also plants the rear end on launch. The front sway is great for controlling weight transfer between corners and decreases body roll.

On the street I run my sways at:

Front- Hole 2 of 3 (stiffest) 
Rear- Hole 3 of 4 (stiffest)


----------

